# Farm T.



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 15, 2014)

A not well known small farm with a lot of decay:

1



The bed... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Living room... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Shoes... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Comfort toilet chair... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Stay behind... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Blue... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Smallest kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



The attic... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2014)

Another outstanding report.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a lovely one


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 15, 2014)

aww very pretty...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 16, 2014)

Excellent! Not the popular "Farm T" that I was expecting. 
Awesome shots as always!  beautiful place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 16, 2014)

Superb as always a great find.


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2014)

“Bloody Hell” I hope your jabs are up to date, what a mess, I enjoyed it though, Thanks


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 16, 2014)

*Excellent!! *


----------



## Pilot (Jan 18, 2014)

These little gems really exist! Fantastic.


----------



## nelly (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful, love the shoe rack shot


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful...love the little burner


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 23, 2014)

Many thx to all...


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 24, 2014)

Marvelous place....third and second to last photos are fantastic....cheers for posting really enjoyed this


----------

